

RFC: The Shape of a Planet - sswam
http://sam.ai.ki/planet.html

======
sswam
I would greatly appreciate if some kind hacker would review my reasoning and
help me correct any errors!

"The calculated values (oblateness) are not close enough to the actual values,
so I think I have made some mistake, or did not consider some significant
factor"

